# Vaporesso cCell 0.6 ss coil problems



## Vape_r (1/9/16)

Hi guys, I purchased some 0.6 ohm stainless steel cCell coils today and popped one in my melo 3 mini with some XXX, let it prime for about 20 minutes and started vaping, first toot was alright. Favour was very average, after that it just went downhill. I'm getting some weird taste, like burnt rubber or something. Does anyone know what the problem might be? It's not the airlock issue because I haven't been getting dry hits, just terrible flavor.


----------



## Vape_r (1/9/16)

@Rob Fisher paging the professional


----------



## Schnappie (1/9/16)

Hey man.weird hey, wattage?


----------



## Vape_r (1/9/16)

Schnappie said:


> Hey man.weird hey, wattage?


Started at 25 watts


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/9/16)

I'm using it at 45 watts in a Melo 3 mini on a Pico with XXX and no issues. Mine has the large juice holes that are not blocked.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/16)

Does anyone k now if these coils work in TC mode?


----------



## Jeez (1/9/16)

@SAVaper yes i can confirm that it does


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/16)

Jeez said:


> @SAVaper yes i can confirm that it does



Mine is Vaporesso 0.5 ohm cCell SS and my Fuchai 213 keeps jumping out of TC mode. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeez (1/9/16)

I was using the 0.5 ss as well in tc. Remember to lock your resistance when your coil has cooled down. Try unscrewing n screwing the atty back on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jeez (1/9/16)

On the pico:
Wattage at 45w and temp at 265celcius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/9/16)

I have the ones with the same juice holes as the 0.9 cCell coils. Could this be why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (1/9/16)

I'm using the 0.5 ohm SS cCell in the Target Pro and I primed it very carefully and the flavour is burnt every few hits even at 20W. TC mode works but it's still burning. Locked the resistance, made sure juice holes are open, bit it's still not useable. I'm also looking for solutions. Also, does the eLeaf EC coils work in the Target Pro?


----------



## Jeez (1/9/16)

@Vape_r i was gettin some savage dry hits on 1 coil as well. This is wat i did. Not sure if its right or not but it drew my juice in n worked for me:

Slide your vape band down(if you have 1) over the slot where the air enters the air flow holes. Basically seal the gap all the way around between the tank and the air flow control ring. Now with your tank filled, suck really hard. Like you ordered a thick milkshake n using a thin straw in that mofo. 

You will see lots of bubbles. So you know the juice is goin somewhere. I let it sit a minute and then hit. No dry hit after that. N no leak either. Make sure you coil is screwed on tight though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (1/9/16)

Hey guys,i'm using 0.6 coils with large juice holes on pico with melo3 mini and have no serious problem other than the occasional dry hit,wattage mode at 32w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

@Vape_r what tank are you using and what wattage are you firing the coils at? If you are firing them at 32 watts or less and they are the 0.6Ω SS cCells in a Melo 3 Mini then you may have a dud coil... I have had two duds since they came out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/9/16)

Okay I'm sure it was a dud coil, will leave it overnight just in case

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Vape_r said:


> Okay I'm sure it was a dud coil, will leave it overnight just in case



With the 0.6Ω SS cCells you don't need a lot of priming... a few drops in the coil, fill the tank, some dummy draws without firing, 5 minutes and you should be good to go... it certainly sounds like a dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/9/16)

@Rob Fisher I see sir vape has the I just S tank with topfill and large capacity should be good for ccells too hope no dreaded airlock though...


----------



## Slick (1/9/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher I see sir vape has the I just S tank with topfill and large capacity should be good for ccells too hope no dreaded airlock though...


I just bought the iJust s today but was too tempted to try the 0.18 coils out,i hope the 0.6 performs well in it,lovely device,waiting for the battery to die so I can give it it's 1st charge but it just doesn't want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher I see sir vape has the I just S tank with topfill and large capacity should be good for ccells too hope no dreaded airlock though...



Yip got one today... testing the coils it came with first but I can see I will be swopping it with a cCell real soon... but first I have to try thier 0.18Ω coil.


----------



## Vape_r (2/9/16)

Hey guys I popped in another coil this morning and everything is vaping perfect. Thanks for your help everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/16)

Vape_r said:


> Hey guys I popped in another coil this morning and everything is vaping perfect. Thanks for your help everyone



Happy Days! cCell's Rock!


----------



## M5000 (16/9/16)

Update: replaced the original cCell with a new 0.6 ohm cCell and a week later the performance has been spectacular. Not a single dry hit so it seems the first coil was dud. The inhale is exceptionally smooth, took a bit of use to get used to that!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

